# What will Longhorn be called?



## sms_solver (Aug 12, 2004)

Participate in this poll and express your idea


----------



## sUlPhUr|nE` (Aug 12, 2004)

*No way!!!!*

HOw can u be so sure of those three options itself???
  I say that they can even name it as "Windows XT" as Windows eXTreme
  HOwzat 8)


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 12, 2004)

i thin kit will b called "windows delayed" or something-it's development  is so far behind schedule. dunno when they will release it


----------



## sUlPhUr|nE` (Aug 12, 2004)

*right!*

Hehe..yeah.... dunno when they r gonna release it. Will surely be after 2006


----------



## techno_funky (Aug 12, 2004)

hheheheheheheh 
GATES EDITION WOULD BE NICE 
NOW THT THE DUDE IS ALWAYS FOLLOWING THE MONOPOLY RULE 
IT WOULD SUIT MS NOW


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 12, 2004)

Maybe Open Gates Edition ?????
Lol ..


----------



## EinSTeiN (Aug 12, 2004)

what about Windows LE (windows last edition) lol..


----------



## sUlPhUr|nE` (Aug 13, 2004)

*lol*

ROFL....Laet edition.....cool.
  Mey be u r right.
 I think they might start Doors rather than widows. LH is the last version of Windows ..... hehe


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 13, 2004)

It will be named

Windows sUx


----------



## curvenger (Aug 13, 2004)

who knows They might call it Windows 2006 coz the full version will be out only on 2005!


----------



## superwiz (Aug 13, 2004)

I think WINDOWS XT


----------



## sreevirus (Aug 14, 2004)

they have been sayin things like the next generation OS......so maybe Windows NX


----------



## AiM (Aug 14, 2004)

May be  Windows EWD  (End of World Dominance)


----------



## ShekharPalash (Aug 14, 2004)

Windows LH (short of Longhorn)   Windows SH (Shorthorn)  NH (Nohorn)   Windows 6.0/7.0 or may be 8.0 whatever... 

Windows XP Square  !!!!

Windows NGen

Windows LM (learned from mistakes)   lol... 

Windows SV (still vulnerable!!!!!!)

Windows IEDMZ  (IE defeated by Mozilla.....  )

Windows HL (hates linux)

Just Windows with editions Desktop/Laptop/Table PC/Server/Enterprise/Small Business/Home/Professional/Students/Light/Small/Kitchen/Bathroom....
and so on.... 


Let's see... it'll be really interesting what they chose for next version of Windows.


----------



## cooljeba (Aug 14, 2004)

How about (W&D OSE) Windows and door's Open source edition.

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## cooljeba (Aug 14, 2004)

Or may be Windows XP (SE)
Remmeber windows 98 SE (second Edition)????
So our longhorg will be called Windows XP ( Sucking Edition )  
Or may be Windows( LBA) Windows Longhorn in Bill a s s  

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## superwiz (Aug 14, 2004)

cooljeba said:
			
		

> So our longhorg will be called Windows XP ( Sucking Edition )
> Or may be Windows( LBA) Windows Longhorn in Bill a s s
> 
> ..:: peace ::..
> Jeba



ha ha ha, Oye mr bill gates will jump into a well if he reads this


----------



## sUlPhUr|nE` (Aug 14, 2004)

lol...sucking edition...
  Billy boy will through u in the well if he reads this...he wont fall in the well


----------



## EinSTeiN (Aug 14, 2004)

Naaa it'll be Windows AB (windows with all new BUGS)


----------



## JAK (Aug 14, 2004)

superwiz said:
			
		

> cooljeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol...  
I feel its gonna be "XT" xtreme edition...  

::Today Sat 14 Aug 2004 I will post in evry new thread in our forum cause i was away from digit forum for 5 very long DAY's and missed it a loooot...so just makin up for the lost time..::


----------



## godfather (Aug 14, 2004)

dudes i have got my hands on WIN lomghorn beta .where can i find necessary drivers for it ?my motherboard is vintron 845g/gl.by the way its desktop looks pretty cool


----------



## sUlPhUr|nE` (Aug 14, 2004)

The WinXP drivers itself can bve installed even in Longhorn. At present, the compalibility is the same as WinXP. I dunno how its gonn be in the future.
  Which build of Longhorn have you got? Is it 4074?


----------



## godfather (Aug 14, 2004)

of course i tried Win XP drivers but they don't seem to be working .I think mine version is 4029


----------



## EinSTeiN (Aug 14, 2004)

Ive heard that longhorn intergrates a sidebar into the desktop, will it come as a replacement for the start bar or will startbar prevail?


----------



## godfather (Aug 14, 2004)

that's right it has an ultra cool sidebar but forgot to notice start up tab :roll:


----------



## godfather (Aug 14, 2004)

i forgot to tell u guys may be u know it already - its got a dam funny logo -shaped like ROCK'S brahma bull.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 15, 2004)

somebody forward this thread 2 microsoft. it will save them some trouble! and maybe they will release it earlier!!!


----------



## sUlPhUr|nE` (Aug 15, 2004)

I have Build 4053...Its is really cool ignoring the MEMORY LEAK, the crappy bug. Explorer.exe takes more than 150MB of RAM. LH is simply the coolest even before it has released..
  The looks are pretty neat. MY COMPUTER is changed to just COMPUTER, thumbnails pf pictures are enhanced, like if you take your mouse cursor over the thumbnail, it gives you a bigger preview.
  You can do a lot of things with theside bar. Like having a picture slide show, news ticker.....lots more
   Check out one of the screen shots that I took when I was really excited(when I installed it for the 1st time.

  *www.geocities.com/sulphurine/longhorn.jpg


----------



## mariner (Aug 16, 2004)

windows BS ( bada sing )


----------



## sUlPhUr|nE` (Aug 16, 2004)

cant it be Windows SS (Windows Santa Singh)  8)


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 16, 2004)

The name of new version of Windows will be made from the earlier versions of the same OS.

Windows CE
Windows ME
Windows NT

It will be called Windows CEMENT, as hard as a brick, as dumb as a wall


----------



## godfather (Aug 16, 2004)

i am going to get the latest version oh LH today.only i know how is it like to install hardware in LH .also winamp is'nt working in LH


----------



## lavan_joy (Aug 16, 2004)

Hey longhorn 4074 is working well for me.

versions:
WINDOWS 2006 (OR) DOOR 2006

WINDOWS NBL (NEVER BEAT LINUX)

WINDOWS FX & SX (FUC*S AND SUC*S)


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

it will called Windows XP BAH
that is Windows XP Billy's A** Hole


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 17, 2004)

LOL u guys !! you are coming up with some pretty creative names !!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 17, 2004)

It should be named : Windows XS (eXtremely Stupid)


----------



## sUlPhUr|nE` (Aug 17, 2004)

There isnt gonna be any difference then.....it is already stupid.
  lol


----------



## hitesh_hg (Aug 17, 2004)

Windows 3.1 - 3 bugs
Windows 95 - 95 bugs
Windows 98 - 98 bugs
Windows 2000 - 2000 bugs
Windows Me - Million bugs
Windows XP - eXPerienced in bugs
 Windows MB - Masters in Bugs  


Hitesh Gupta


----------



## siddharth_menon (Aug 17, 2004)

lol


----------



## sUlPhUr|nE` (Aug 17, 2004)

ROFL.....where da hell do u get these things......


----------



## prathapml (Aug 18, 2004)

Heh.......
Don't the thread starter think that he left out the "Windows 2007" option? 

If you people need reviews and screen-shots of longhorn, go here: *www.winsupersite.com/.
Paul Thurrott is a well-known microsoftie......  LOL.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 18, 2004)

that's just too easy....
gates and his team need 2 come up with a stupid name like xp.....


----------



## prathapml (Aug 18, 2004)

OK then, how's MS Windows NASA edition sound? 
(coz a similar military hardware sort of requirement is forecast)


----------



## sUlPhUr|nE` (Aug 18, 2004)

sheesh...sounds dumb


----------



## Ashis (Aug 22, 2004)

Microsoft's Final OS ! 8) 
Windows Hasta La Vista! 
Hey....... Bill What on UR Mind?


----------



## Ashis (Aug 22, 2004)

Microsoft Final OS !
Windows Hasta La Vista! 
Hey....... Bill What on UR Mind?


----------



## Wildstyle (Aug 22, 2004)

I think a potential name could be Microsoft Windows XTC (Windows Ecstasy)

on the lines of Windows XP  (Windows Experience)

javascript:emoticon('')
Wink


----------



## sUlPhUr|nE` (Aug 22, 2004)

cool suggestion...


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 22, 2004)

EinSTeiN said:
			
		

> what about Windows LE (windows last edition) lol..



lol


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 22, 2004)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> The name of new version of Windows will be made from the earlier versions of the same OS.
> 
> Windows CE
> Windows ME
> ...


 haha... good one


----------



## mariner (Aug 22, 2004)

how bout windows GS

got all u guys guessing !!


----------



## Wildstyle (Aug 23, 2004)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> tuxfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm... I read that somewhere.. It's was a humorous picture actually.


----------



## rj2k (Aug 23, 2004)

sUlPhUrInE, where did u get longhorn from???
                  i want it 2!!! waaaah!


----------



## sUlPhUr|nE` (Aug 23, 2004)

Where r u from dude???? I got it from Shareazaa.
  I have build 4053. If at all u r from Bangalore, I can give it to u personally.


----------



## rj2k (Aug 24, 2004)

i live in cal- too bad for me!
and if i had a broadband connection- i could have downloaded it too!
maybe i will persuade my parents to get an adsl connection.


----------



## sUlPhUr|nE` (Aug 24, 2004)

lol...just for this shit, u're gonna get an ADSL connection???
 DA


----------



## rj2k (Aug 25, 2004)

YUP!! maybe......

anyway- i think it shud be called win LE- (LEAKED EDITION)
OR WIN BYE (BEST YET EDITION) LOL!


----------



## lywyre (Aug 26, 2004)

No more windows. lets to many bugs inside...

May be Ventillators or Doors or probably Gates


----------



## sUlPhUr|nE` (Aug 26, 2004)

yeah...i think not only bugs will enter, but also street dogs thru da games & doors
 lol


----------



## sms_solver (Aug 28, 2004)

*Some Longhorn names*

Many people have suggested these names for longhorn.

Windows XT
Windows FX
Windows CEMENT
Windows FX&SX
Windows sUx
Windows LE
Windows 2006
Windows EWD
Windows XP Square !!!! 
Windows NGen 
Windows LM (learned from mistakes) lol... 
Windows SV (still vulnerable!!!!!!) 
Windows IEDMZ (IE defeated by Mozilla.....  ) 
(W&D OSE) Windows and door's Open source edition.
Windows XP ( Sucking Edition )
Windows( LBA) Windows Longhorn in Bill a s 
Windows AB (windows with all new BUGS) 
windows BS ( bada sing )
Windows SS (Windows Santa Singh)
DOOR 2006 
WINDOWS NBL (NEVER BEAT LINUX) 
Windows XP BAH (Billy's A** Hole)
Windows XS (eXtremely Stupid) 
Windows MB - Masters in Bugs 

MS Windows NASA edition sound?  
(coz a similar military hardware sort of requirement is forecast)
Windows Hasta La Vista!

If these names goes to MS, they might use the name.


----------



## rj2k (Aug 29, 2004)

hehe ---
the best one yet is 
Windows XP BAH! (billy's a**hole)!!!


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 29, 2004)

* WINGATE *


----------

